# Best Primer for New Drywall?



## Mr. Paint (Nov 10, 2011)

The answer depends on whether a spray texture is going to be applied. A drywall primer/sealer provides an even foundation and uniform porosity for texture or finish. Usually, these are a thin slurry, almost as if you mixed a primer with joint compound. USG makes one. I am more familiar with Hamilton Prep Coat.

For a paint system, a high-quality PVA primer will be fine.


----------



## aigsrone (Jun 26, 2012)

I can't find USG primer anywhere in stores. 


http://www.diychatroom.com/f4/sheetrock-first-coat-primer-148277/


----------



## aigsrone (Jun 26, 2012)

Mr. Paint said:


> The answer depends on whether a spray texture is going to be applied. A drywall primer/sealer provides an even foundation and uniform porosity for texture or finish. Usually, these are a thin slurry, almost as if you mixed a primer with joint compound. USG makes one. I am more familiar with Hamilton Prep Coat.
> 
> For a paint system, a high-quality PVA primer will be fine.


no spray texture just a new drywall


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Sorry but PVA primer is garbage. After you have used it your walls will look like nothing was even put on them. Do yourself a favor and use one of the multitude of primers on the market like Benjamin Moore Fresh Start Latex or Sherwin Williams Promar 200 Primer just stay away from PVA


----------



## Mr. Paint (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm sorry that some painters have had bad experience with PVA primers. Quality ones are engineered with enough pigment to cover thoroughly, provide good adhesion, rust and mildew protection and give a positive seal. My company sells hundreds of thousands of gallons to small and commercial painters, all extremely satisfied with a good product and willing to invest the cost to reduce labor. Buy quality, not the cheapest thing you can get your hands on.


----------



## aigsrone (Jun 26, 2012)

what about killz primer?


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Read the smooth wall thread below. He made a good choice..


----------



## aigsrone (Jun 26, 2012)

Brushjockey said:


> Read the smooth wall thread below. He made a good choice..


post link pls.


----------



## Faron79 (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes...PVA-class primers are OK at best, but if you used a better primer like Zinsser 123 or C2-One...you'd never go back to the PVA-stuff!!

It's KIND OF like comparing cheap/light painter's-plastic to 6-mil landscaping plastic!

Faron


----------



## JamesRW (Nov 18, 2011)

*Similar Question*

We are working on an upstairs with 4 bedrooms, 2 baths, hallway & stairs. The bathrooms have all new sheetrock. The rest is painted sheetrock that was NOT primed before it was painted originally. It has various large patched areas (new drywall & mud), plus MANY smaller places where loose paint was removed or/and larger nicks were skim coated and sanded.

The drywall contractor swore by the USG Firstcoat, but after doing one bedroom and the hallway, (2 coats each), I am skeptical.

Is this stuff only good for the new sheetrock areas? How can I tell if it will bond the old and new paint? Why am I needing 2 coats of it? (Covering a dark maroon and dark green paint.)

Had it tinted, so can't return it - I think I want to change to 123.:001_unsure:


----------



## Mr. Paint (Nov 10, 2011)

Manufacturers go to great lengths in naming their products to indicate their inted purpose. "First Coat" is just that; it is not intended for previously painted surfaces. It is intended for new gypsum board surfaces only.

I think in your situation Zinsser 1-2-3 Primer is a better choice. It also has enough pigment load to help covering deep colors.


----------



## JamesRW (Nov 18, 2011)

Mr. Paint said:


> Manufacturers go to great lengths in naming their products to indicate their inted purpose. "First Coat" is just that; it is not intended for previously painted surfaces. It is intended for new gypsum board surfaces only.
> 
> I think in your situation Zinsser 1-2-3 Primer is a better choice. It also has enough pigment load to help covering deep colors.


So should I go over what I have already primed with the 123? Better to do the extra work now than after the paint (I will be using either BM or Muralo - most likely a matte finish.) :confused1:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Jun 3, 2010)

aigsrone said:


> What is the best primer for new drywall?
> 
> Also do i need to "seal" my new drywall? What does sealing do? Thanks.
> 
> ...


My vote is for Zissner 'Cover Coat'. Bar None the best primer I have ever used for drywall priming. Once applied it can be sanded to a feather finish where most latex primers gunk up somewhat.

JW


----------



## Mr. Paint (Nov 10, 2011)

You probably should put 1-2-3 on everything. This will ensure that the primed surfaces have even porosity/sealing and enable your finish to go on evenly.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Just throwing one more comment in the direction of Zinsser 1-2-3. I love that stuff.


----------



## pucks101 (Apr 20, 2012)

I am kind of partial to the 1-2-3 also, and I would even probably consider it my go-to primer, but there are some primers from Ben & SW that are more specifically geared to new drywall, which is why I sent OP those links...


----------



## JamesRW (Nov 18, 2011)

pucks101 said:


> I am kind of partial to the 1-2-3 also, and I would even probably consider it my go-to primer, but there are some primers from Ben & SW that are more specifically geared to new drywall, which is why I sent OP those links...


Thanks for the info! I would like to minimize the number of products I'm using. I'm going to change to the 123 for the painted walls, but is it the wrong thing for the new sheetrock?


----------



## pucks101 (Apr 20, 2012)

JamesRW said:


> Thanks for the info! I would like to minimize the number of products I'm using. I'm going to change to the 123 for the painted walls, but is it the wrong thing for the new sheetrock?


You may get a lot of opinions for that question. I wouldn't say it's "wrong". I think it will do a job too; IMO, you just may notice that something made for new drywall specifically may spread just a little easier and cover a little more square footage. Other than that, I do not notice any difference in the finished, painted wall.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

123 is actually one of the better latex primers on the market. It dries with a bit of a sheen (shine) so imperfections tend to stand out. Helps ya find the bad spots before you start throwing color on the walls.


----------



## aigsrone (Jun 26, 2012)

I just ordered Sheetrock First Coat.


----------



## JamesRW (Nov 18, 2011)

aigsrone said:


> I just ordered Sheetrock First Coat.


Well, good luck! I decided to change to 123 - things are going much better, except the places where I had already used the First Coat. Going over that with the 123 is frustrating! It's like the First Coat turns to glue or something!
Too much wasted time with the USG First Coat!


----------

